# Tried Mice



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Bought two tiny mice to feed my piranha's and it was just a complete pain in the ass. Swimming around...my guys didn't even attempt to check em out. Just sittin at the bottom of the tank lookin stupid. Damn guys disappointed their father. Bought a rat as well but grew attached to him...so did my gf...she won't let me feed him to them. I'll try again tomorrow with the mice though.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Oh yeah...I'll be sure and post a video. Here's a link to my current video of mine eating a large feeder in the meantime. My Webpage Just click on Red's Feeding.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

That does suck, it took a while for my caribe to eat a mice. They didn't no what to do but after they ate they new whats up.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

keep trying, but dont feed them other things untill they eat so, so they will get hungryer and hungry, so beeter odds they will eat it.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

bobme said:


> keep trying, but dont feed them other things untill they eat so, so they will get hungryer and hungry, so beeter odds they will eat it.


 yeah the best thing to do before introducing new foods is to famish them a little bit if you want them to try it
good luck :smile:


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

so my cariba will eat i mouse i'm waiting for them to get bigger , i know that they will know what to do with it
when i put in apond fish it's lucky if he lives for 1 min


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I think I'm gonna try it again tonight


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> I think I'm gonna try it again tonight


 when is the last time you feed them?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

does anybody have a Serra that will eat mice?


----------



## fosho (Mar 12, 2003)

is that an oscar in that tank with your rbp's?


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

what i did was left the mouse in there to die than just kept it in there floating around and didnt feed them once they got hungery enough they tore it up in like 10 seconds after that every time i throw a mouse in there its gone in less than a min. try that it might work

a rat didnt work for me they were scared sh*t less of it


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

You could always take a knife and stab the mice a couple times, don't kill em, just draw some blood, maybe cut off a foot or something


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Strave them. Strave them until fin damage is almost unbareable. Then toss the mice in and wait to see what happens. I straved mine 3 weeks and by buddy did his pack of reds for 6 weeks, which I do not recommend you do it that long.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

> Strave them. Strave them until fin damage is almost unbareable. Then toss the mice in and wait to see what happens. I straved mine 3 weeks and by buddy did his pack of reds for 6 weeks, which I do not recommend you do it that long.


I would not want to see what happend if I didn't feed my fish for 6 weeks, wow they would be hungry. Good info.
MAD


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i wouldent recamend on not feeding them for that long youll never know what will happen they might die kill each other or sh*t like that


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Frank told me that he's done experimenting with the length's of time a piranha can go without food and it is a large amount of time. His reasoning for this is dry season along the rivers where food is scarce or even noexistent and they go long periods of time with little to no food. So they have evolved to last long periods of time with little to no food. So those of you who feel uncomfortable not feeding them everyday...I don't think it will kill em to let em not eat for a few days or even weeks comparing it to the wild.


----------

